# Tecumseh eng.mod. 143784032 ser 718b



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*replaced carb with new one.the new carb has no adjustments.and after eng. Is operating temp it still requires choking or it wont start, is this normal*


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Usually they will start without any choke once the engine is at operating temperature, but as long as it runs alright it's nothing that I would worry about.


----------

